#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Best short Film In my Point Of View!!

## Medusa

I watched a short film it clearly show the social issues about girls and student age regarding problems. :question:  How do you feel about this short film?





Let me share your opinion about this film. :Thumbs:

----------


## Dhiya

Yes! This is the best short film to give an awareness about sex to the teenage people.This short film describes How a mother must move with her girl when she met these type of problems. Looking for more short films in future. :Thumbs:

----------


## Shana

> I watched a short film it clearly show the social issues about girls and student age regarding problems. How do you feel about this short film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share your opinion about this film.


It's one of his best. But the film that made a deep impact is "Lakshmi". It went through a lot of controversies, but the harsh truth it relays had gone blind to some people who made fun of the actress and the director.

----------

